# Ich stelle mich mal vor ;)



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Ich bin der Dän und habe letztes Jahr im September meinen ersten (Mini-Teich) in der Erde versenkt. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet war/bin, habe ich mich für einen extrem kleinen Teich (Becken, ca 145L, keine Folie!) entschieden, um mich an das Thema heranzutasten.
Habe mir eine kleine Solarpumpe (mit Springbrinnen) inkl. Akkuhäuschen besorgt und von einer Bekannten einige Pflanzen aus ihrem (großen) Teich geschenkt bekommen.
Da allerdings die kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür stand, war eine richtige Bepflanzung in dem Jahr nicht mehr drin.
Konnte es nach dem Winter gar nicht erwarten endlich anzufangen (mehr) Pflanzen einzusetzen und habe mir deshalb vor 2 Wochen folgendes geholt:

2x __ Seekanne
1x Drachenwurz
1x __ Kalmus
1x Wasserhyazinthe
2x __ Krebsschere

desweiteren habe ich diverse (Sauerstoff)pflanzen, die mir meine Bekannte gegeben hatte (Tannenwedel und ich glaube __ Wasserpest )

In Wurzeln versteckt schlich sich auch Siggi letztes Jahr mit ein, meine Teichschnecke .
Ich glaube, es handelt sich um eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke?!


Auf der Suche nach mehr Wissen stieß ich die Woche auf dieses Forum und fand es gleich toll, schon alleine, weil die User hier sich auszudrücken wissen und auch einen gewissen Augenmerk auf korrekte Schreibweise legen, was mir recht wichtig ist! 

So, das war für den Anfang mehr als genug von mir, über mich.
Fotos folgen, über Anregungen, Tipps oder auch Belehrungen würde ich mich freuen!

LG
Dän


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich. Ich schubs Dich gleich mal in die Miniteichabteilung.

Fotos sind natürlich wichtig - ohne kommst Du hier nicht weg 

Zu Deiner Pflanzenauswahl: Sei nicht traurig, falls sich die Krebsscheren verabschieden sollten, sie würden Deinem Teich irgendwann über den Kopf wachsen. Wenn sie Dein Wasser mögen, dann kauf Dir schon mal ein Maßband und einen Spaten für die Teicherweiterung 
Die Wasserhyazinthe ist nicht winterhart, aber genau richtig, um die Algen zu Beginn in Schach zu halten.

Ansonste empfehle ich Dir das Studium dieser Rubrik hier - Du wirst noch viele Tipps und Anregungen finden.


----------



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Christine und Danke,

Dass die Krebsscheren zum Wuchern neigen, war mir bewusst, aber ich habe gelesen, dass sie sich recht einfach in Zaum halten lassen.
Ebenso weiß ich, dass die Wasserhyazinthe nicht winterhart ist. werde sie im Herbst in einem Kübel ins Haus holen.
Der Teich ist im Moment noch recht trüb, was allerdings nach dem Winter und den fehlenden Pflanzen "normal" ist. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach auf die regelnde Wirkung der Pflanzis, evtl setze ich noch ein paar ein! 
Bilder kann ich im Moment noch nicht hochladen, da ich nicht zu Hause bin, evtl heute Abend.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo,

ja, Krebsscheren können wuchern. Aber ich dachte eher an die Größe. Meine hat im Augenblick einen Durchmesser von ca. 50 cm...
Das Überwintern der Wasserhyazinthe kannst Du Dir sparen, das klappt zu 99% nicht. Kauf Dir lieber nächstes Jahr eine neue.


----------



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Oha, na 50cm ist ein Wort... Na mal sehen, wie die sich entwickeln.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Überwintern. Vielleicht probier ichs trotzdem mal, und wenn es nicht klappt, bin ich vorgewarnt.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder:

Pic1: Direkt nach dem Einsetzen Herbst letztes Jahr & Inbetriebnahme der Pumpe
Pic2: Mit den ersten Pflanzen von einer Bekannten
Pic3 & 4: Aktueller Zustand

Das Wasser ist noch trüb, aber ich hoffe das kommt langsam in Gang 

Gruß
Dän


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän,

da geht noch was - das Grünzeug könntest Du noch etwas aufstocken...


----------



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

OK, gib mir Tipps, Anregungen. 

Will den kleinen Teich halt nicht überladen.
Aber gefällt er denn so, auf seine Art und Weise?

Grüßle


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Wir warten mal, was die anderen sagen. Die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden - ich bin da eher der Dschungelliebhaber, mir persönlich wäres zu minimalistisch.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän,
du hättest die schwarzen und weißen Kisel auch wie unser Aschenputtel sortieren können.
Die schwarzen dann eher an den Rand der Teichschale, das wäre besser für die Optik. 

Den Rand kann man auch mit einer Kiesfolie kaschieren, wobei die ja dann auch zu dem Kies passen müsste.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Moin Dän,
ich würde auch mehr Pflanzen setzen.
Schau mal unter "Nützliche Linke", ... Lexikon... da hat es Pflanzen bis zum Abwinken!
Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen.


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän,

mir würde er mit mehr Pflanzen auch besser gefallen. Da hast Du dann auch größere Chancen, daß sich vielfältiges "Leben" einfindet - solltest Du das wünschen


----------



## KomaX (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Huhu, hab heute nochmal kräftig mit Pflanzen nachgelegt. 
Fotos folgen wenn ich wieder am Rechner bin ...
Gruß & schönen Abend


----------



## libsy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Mir fehlen Pflanzen bei dir, im und um den Teich. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie du ihn gestalten willst, Ich mag es natürlich. Bin mal auf die neuen Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän, 

mir ist er auch noch etwas kahl, und ich würd das eher natürlicher gestalten, z.B. den Teichrand mit Moosen, Rinde, Naturstein usw. abdecken, oder überwachsen lassen. 
Aber wie die Else schon sagt Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 

Du solltest aber unbedingt die __ Enten vertreiben, da liest man hier im Forum sehr oft, das die die Wasserqualität verschlechtern und auch das Grünzeug oft wegfuttern  

Eins kann ich Dir aber versichern, so ähnlich wie bei Dir hat es hier im Forum bei vielen auch angefangen, die inzwischen viel größere Teiche oder wahre Landschaften aus lauter Miniteichen gebaut haben. Also bleib dran. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## KomaX (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Huhu ihrs, bin wie gesagt dabei, Schritt für Schritt werden es mehr. 
Habe jetzt auch 5 __ Schnecken. Hinzu 
Wegen den __ Enten habe ich Keine Sorgen, die sind sehr genügsam. 

Bilder lade ich morgen hoch, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Wegen der Ufergestaltung, ich mag das gerne so "steril", lasse aber schon zuwachsen.

P.S.: ich plane schon die nächsten "Fußbäder".


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän,
erst mal auch ein freundliches "Hallo !"  von mir. Es freut mich, dass Du Dich um Deinen Teich belesen hast, und ihn hier vorstellst. Selbst ich kann mir nicht ausmalen, wie viele da gerne mitlesen ... .
Als Pflanzen würde ich Dir recht winterharte empfehlen, um nicht jedes Jahr neue zu holen. Im Baumarkt findest Du z. B. Carex acuta (Schlanksegge), Juncus effusus (Blaugrüne Segge), Gemeines __ Wollgras und die __ Sumpfdotterblume "Caltha palustris".
Das wären vier Pflanzen, die nicht extrem wuchern, aber sehr robust sind, und unter Wasser stehen können. Wenn Du bei Werner (ein Tipp für on-line Wasserpflanzen) schaust, dann schau' Dir mal an, was er so unter den Namen Carex, Juncus zu bieten hat. Mir gefällt z. B. Carex nigra sehr gut. 
Andere Wasserpflanzen wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut oder __ Froschlöffel sind echt toll, aber haben Probleme mit unseren Wintern (oder benötigen einen großen Teich und entsprechende Wassertiefen . So weit meine Tipps zu "echten" Wasserpflanzen. Wenn Du krebsscheren hast, dann würde ich nicht weitere UW-Pflanzen einsetzen (da gibt es etliche, und alle konkurrieren auch mit der Seerose).


----------



## KomaX (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Nabend,

hier nun die versprochenen Bilder.
Neu hinzugekommen sind:
1x __ Haarnixe
1x __ Pfennigkraut
1x Wassernuss
1x Phillanthus Fusstans

zudem hat Siggi Gesellschaft bekommen:
2x __ Posthornschnecke
2x __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke
welche sich sofort wohl fühlten und den Teich inspiziert haben! 

Gruß
Dän


----------



## KomaX (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage:
Und zwar will ich die "Sumpfzone" (auf den Bildern rechts oben) bis zum Rand (nicht der äußere Teichrand, der innere zur anderen Zone) mit Substrat auffüllen, um dort Pflanzis einzusetzen. Jedoch finde ich in den Baumärkten hier in der Gegend rein gar nichts in die Richtung. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, feinen Kiesel zu nehmen. Wäre das eine Option, oder was würdet ihr sagen?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Antworten und Vorschläge. 

Dän


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Dän, zu dem Thema hat StefanS einen schönen Fachbeitrag geschrieben, der eigentlich alles sagt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hey Dän,

mal was Anderes ...
Auf Bild 2, seh ich da eine Seerose? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du das Wasserspiel entweder weg lassen oder in eine andere Richtung haslten.
Seerosen mögen keine Wasserberieselung von oben.

Zu Deiner Frage, als Substrat eignet sich ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch. In Spielsand wäre Beides drin.
Mandy


----------



## KomaX (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hi Mandy,

Nein, es handelt sich nicht um eine Seerose, darauf hab ich schon geachtet. 
Es handelt sich um 2 Seekannen, zudem hab ich das Wasserspiel auch nur selten laufen.

Wegen dem Substrat: ich hab mich dazu entschieden die Sumpfzone mit feinem Kiesel aufzufüllen, evtl nehme ich auch etwas Spielsand mit dazu. Muss ich mal sehen.

Aber Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *



KomaX schrieb:


> feinem Kiesel



Überleg es Dir noch mal. Der Spielsand ist besser für die Pflanzen. Die feinen Kiesel ziehst Du mit den Fadenalgen später raus.


----------



## KomaX (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Christine,

ich denke ich werde unten eine Schicht Sand machen, so ca 2-3cm und darüber Zierkiesel mit einer Körnung von ca 2 bis 3 cm, und zur Zierde ein paar größere mit einstreuen. Wenn das mehr Arbeit bedeutet, werde ich damit leben müssen.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Dann ist es okay,

sah nur so aus 

Mandy


----------



## KomaX (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo Teichler,

ich will in der nächsten Zeit hinter dem Teichlein ein paar Pflanzsteine setzen und diese dann bepflanzen (z.b. __ Schilf).
Im Forum bin ich auf ein Moorbeet gestoßen, welches mir gut gefiel und mich auf die Idee brachte auch so etwas in einem oder mehreren Pflanzsteinen anzulegen. 
(Ich dachte da an __ Sonnentau, __ Schlauchpflanzen, etc ... sollte alles winterhart sein)

Ist das überhaupt eine gute Idee? Wenn ja, irgendwelche Tipps?

Achja, der Platz wäre schattig und bekommt so gut wie keine direkte Sonne ab.

Gruß
Dän


----------



## KomaX (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. 
Da die teils massive Regenzeit jetzt (hoffentlich) vorbei ist, kann ich endlich weiter am Teichlein basteln. *Juhuu*
Nach langen Überlegungen und Hin und Her, viel Einlesen und Beraten lassen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, auf die Optik zu verzichten und lieber pro Pflanzen zu sein. Will sagen, ich habe den Fontänenaufsatz meiner (Solar)Pumpe abgemacht und mir (obwohl mir davon abgeraten wurde, weil es nicht funktionieren würde) einen Schlauch besorgt.
Bei 3€ für 2 Meter kann nicht viel schiefgehen, dachte ich mir.
Gestern Abend ausprobiert und ja, es funktioniert: Die Pumpe schafft zwar nicht die 2 Meter in die Höhe (logisch), aber das braucht und soll sie ja auch nicht. Sie muss lediglich ca. 30-40cm Höhe überwinden und dann ein kleines Wasserspiel betreiben. Ich dachte da an eine kleine Amphore, oder einen Wasserspeier. Muss ich noch testen, was besser geeignet ist.

Weitere Neuigkeiten gibt es auch im Bereich __ Schnecken! 
An fast jedem 2ten Seekannenblatt ist Laich darunter! Zudem hab ich eine kleine Posti entdeckt. Also entweder waren die echt fix, oder die kam mit einer der Pflanzen mit. Ich glaube ja zweiteres! 

So das wars erstmal wieder, hoffen wir, dass am WE das Wetter so bleibt! :beten

Gruß
Dän

(Bilder folgen natürlich.)


----------



## KomaX (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bildchen (habe ein wenig mit HDR herumexperimentiert  ).


----------



## lonely (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Die Wirkung ist echt beeidruckend obwohl der Teich selbst klein ist. Hast du supper hinbekommen.

__ Funkien würden sich etwas unterhalb der Nadelbäume/Sträucher bestimmt toll machen


----------



## KomaX (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Vielen Dank! 

__ Funkien, hmm, keine schlechte Idee, werde es mal weitergeben. 
Habe vor hinter dem Teich, kurz vor den Bäumen sowieso was zu pflanzen.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## KomaX (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Und ein weiterer kleiner Schritt in meiner Mini-Oase!


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Find den süss, könntest ihn aber drumherum etwas begrünen, dann sieht er nicht so trostlos aus.


----------



## KomaX (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Das Begrünen drumherum kommt noch, wollte ich dieses WE in Angriff nehmen, wenn es denn diesmal zeitlich hinhaut! 
Aber freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## KomaX (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo,

ich war wieder fleißig und wollte euch natürlich daran teilhaben lassen. 
Pflanzsteine gesetzt, einige Steinpflanzen sind hinzugekommen und auch neue Teichpflanzen.
Die Wasserhyazinthe habe ich herausgenommen und in einen separaten kleinen Bottich, sie war mir einfach zu dominant und hat für mich nicht ins Bild gepasst.
In einem der Pflanzsteine habe ich eine Sumpfzone eingerichtet: kleinen Eimer, Rand abgeschnitten, mit Substrat gefüllt, Rand mit Erde und Sand aufgefüllt und als Abschluss Zierkies drüber. Bin mal gespannt, ob das was wird. :?

So langsam nähert sich meine kleine Oase dem Status "fertig", obwohl sie nie wirklich fertig werden wird, da man immer etwas tun kann/muss/will, bzw man immer wieder neue Ideen hat! 

So, dann wünsche ich euch allen noch einen wundervollen, sonnigen Sonntag!
Geniesst das Wetter und Ciao! 

Dän


----------



## KomaX (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich mal vor *

Hallo,

heute war verkaufsoffener Sonntag bei uns im Baumarkt und es gab einmalig 15%, das konnten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen! 
Das Ergebnis seht ihr auf den Bildern:

Da die Gauklerblume im Pflanzstein leider eingegangen ist, wurde sie durch eine Funkie ersetzt.
Die Lampe habe ich gesehen und dachte mir, die muss ich haben. 

Desweiteren habe ich die Tage mal meine Unterwasserpflanzen rausgeholt und von den Fadenalgen befreit und siehe da, das Wasser ist (fast) glasklar! 
(Sieht man dank der Spiegelungen auf dem Bild nicht so wirklich, ist aber so.)

So dann mal noch einen schönen Restsonntag.

Dän


----------

